# KHE Geisha Street?



## Moppel-Häschen (6. Dezember 2007)

hiho,
hab grad mit n bisschen BMX angefangen und überleg mir (schon mal) was als nächstes kommt..
Kann man die KHE nabe empfehlen??
Dafür spricht für mkich der Freecoaster (bin faul), dagegen spricht, dass ich gehört hab, dass diese naben beim anfahren nich so direkt reagieren? Is das bei der auch so bzw ist das so gravierend?

mfG Daniel


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2007)

Ein Freecoaster ist unter Umständen eine schöne Sache, aber dafür sollt man

a) gut Fakie fahren können und
b) in der Lage sein, die Nabe auseinander zu bauen

Letzteres ist der Knackpunkt, da der Coaster nur dann länger gut läuft, wenn du ihn warten kannst. 
Beim Antritt kommt es auf den Slack an, also den Spielraum, bis der Clutch in der Nabe wieder einrastet und man vorwärts treten kann. Hier sollte man solche Bitchcrank Tricks wie Tailtap/Fufanu etc, die man gern über die Pedalspannung macht, sein lassen, weil die sehr viel Kraft auf die Lager ausüben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel-Häschen (8. Dezember 2007)

ahh danke... alleine das mit dem tailtap hält mich jetz davon ab, so ne nabe zu fahren;-)


----------



## RISE (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Tailtap geht schon, aber ich finde es ne ziemlich Umstellung, wenn du nen Coaster fährst und auf einmal keine Pedalspannung mehr nutzen "sollst".


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr auch ne Geisha Street, eig keine schlechte Coaster, bloß ne riesen umstellung im gegensatz zu ner normalen Nabe. Nach 2 Wochen konnt ich gerade mal wieder die ersten kick turns usw. Tailtap kann ich auch nich mehr, aber eig nur weil ich Brakeless fahre, das find ich hat eher nix mit der Nabe zu tun, obwohl ich jah Coaster und Bremse in kombination echt ******* find. Egal nächstes wird wieder ne Coaster. Achso, Lager gehn bei mir nich mehr wirklich fest und das HR Wackelt hin und her.. aber mir egal, fahr das teil eh nich mehr lange.


----------



## _coco_ (19. November 2008)

Sodele ich buddel mal den Thread hier wieder aus, in der Hoffnung das mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Fahre momentan noch die Khe Geisha für MTB..
Würde gerne nun jedoch ne andere Nabe fahren, oder kann man die KHE so einstellen das man sie auch als "normale" Nabe fahren kann?
Meine damit, dass man mit ihr fakie fahren kann wie mit jeder anderen Nabe auch ?
Oder wäre die "Einstellungsoption" nicht möglich ?
Wär nett wenn wer was posten würde.
Grüße


----------



## RISE (19. November 2008)

Mittreten kannst du ja auch so. Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Slack noch durch zusätzliche (wohl dünnere) Unterlegscheiben zu verkleinern, aber komplett wie eine Cassettennabe kannst du sie nicht einstellen.


----------



## _coco_ (20. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> aber komplett wie eine Cassettennabe kannst du sie nicht einstellen.



das war meine frage!
alles klar, dank dir


----------



## RISE (20. November 2008)

Es gibt ne Eastern Nabe, die man zwischen Cassette und Freecoaster umbauen kann, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es die schon gibt und ob sie was taugt.


----------



## Domi. (23. Juni 2010)

also ich bin die khe geisha knapp n jahr gefahren und musst feststellen  das mit der zeit man einfach keine kettenspannung mehr hat also man kann  ewig drehen und diese greift nicht an. hab die geisha auch schön paar  mal zerlegt geölt und ungeölt bzw. geschmiert gefahren und konnt das  problem immer nur für wenige tage beheben und etz hab ich entgültig  keine lust mehr drauf und steig wieder auf ne normale coaster um. spaß  hat man allerdings viel mit ihr.


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2010)

Evtl. ist dieses Teil mit der kleinen Kugel drauf bei dir auch verschlissen. Mein Reverse Coaster hat im Prinzip die gleiche Achse und denselben Mechanismus und rutscht in letzter Zeit auch öfter mal durch. Muss wohl demnächst auch mal wieder was dran machen.

Edit: Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi. (23. Juni 2010)

ne des schaut noch alles top aus bei mir. war auch oft temperaturabhängig bei mir sobald es warm gar ging nix und bei kälte wunderbar. ich weiß aber echt nicht warum des so war. ist mir etz aber auch egal. ist doch auch viel schöner wenn man mal wieder ne nabe hat die rattert.


----------

